# How do you transport raw sticks?



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Where I'm located I'm lucky as alot of you are as well to be in close proximity to an unlimited supply of raw material. There have been times where my old canvas duffel bag with strap was loaded up enough so it was all my slight frame could handle carrying sticks out of an area to my vehicle. I've also cradle carried with both arms at times to get it done. 
Anyhow, on one stick site I saw a chap with a nifty little cart which I thought to be brilliant for some areas. 
Here is a pic, albeit a bit grainy you get the idea. 
So, how do you guys transport from harvest area to home?

Sean


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is a nice cart. Back when I could get back in the woods I used a old military pack frame. Today its UPS.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

The bucket of my 4 wheel drive 3720 John Deere tractor -- I also take my venison out of the field the same way!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Never harvested enough at one time to not be able to carry them out on my shoulder.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

i usually harvest about 50 at a time fill the car up protecting the seats with a clean ground sheet. tie them in bundles of tenso at least 4 trips are in order for me.only a couple of miles away.

storage is more of a problem will use some shleves now to stack them on and just leave them till next year.there all just hazel

but the cart looks handy


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Quite a variety of ways in use. It is quite a nifty cart though.


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

If I'm going for a decent haul, I tend to carry a rope or a strap with me


----------

